# Cost for Poco Bueno??



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

Someone told me it's the most expensive Tourney in the world with a $100,000 entry fee for the big offshore boats.. Is this true or is he blowing smoke at me?? Thanks.. When we were down there in POC on Monday before the Poco started I saw some Million Dollar boats that had more $$ 's worth of rods and reels than my house costhwell: ..Must be nice to have that much $$ in your pocket.. There sure were a lot of them..The one fella I spoke with said that the Rods were about $3500 and the reels were about $2500 each.. So $6K for each rod/reel set up and he had about 10 of them .. WOW!! That is crazy.. Do those numbers sound right for those upper end custom rods/reels or was he stretching it some??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A little high on all counts.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, that is a little high. penn/shimano 130's, which is what most of them have are about $1200. Most expensive rods will be around $2500. Accurate reels are a little more but not $2500.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A good R&R combo for big fish can cost around $2,500.00 total, reel and rod. Sure, if you go ultra high end and go for all very custom stuff, it can be twice that but most folks don't do that. That entry fee is too high too. Entry is about $4k and however you can spend a lot more than that buying a boat or yourself in the Calcutta. By the time the entire expense of the tournament is taken into consideration, with price for fuel these days, I'd think somebody could easily spend $20-30k on the tournament but $100k is a little high. But when you own and run boats like that, its not that big a deal. If you have to ask, you can't afford it!!

Here is another post on the subject:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=74455&highlight=Poco


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yeah.. someone was blowing smoke! The entry fee is nowhere near 100 grand. Yes, there are some very nice boats, and setups that cost a ton of money.. but most (not all) of the boats are NOT close to a million dollars.. maybe 750,000 tops...


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

It's about $5K for entry, by invitation only. Usually about 90 - 100 boats enter. You may have a slip fee on top of that and of course fuel, food & lodging.


For fishing gear - a 80W Penn or Shimano can be bought new on ebay for $500 or in the store for about $800. Rods vary, but figure a good roller rod is going for $300 - $500. Spooling one of those reels isn't cheap - 100lb test for 300 - 400 yds, maybe $200. So easily you have $1000 to $1500 in each rod before you rig it with leader, lure, bait, etc. 

Your entry fee gets you only 1/2 of any winnings you generate. Your other 1/2 is auctioned off to the highest bidder in the calcutta. 

To be invited is the hardest ticket. Finding a slip is second to that. You will need to win about $7500 to $10K to cover your cost for the tourney. There is nothing else like it - don't pass up the chance to be part of the show!

Steve


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

nah, those 65-70' sportfishes will top 1M.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Yes.. a 65-70.. not many of those fish POCO.. Most boats there are 40-46'


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Boat costs*

I agree - there are a fair share of $1M+ boats at Poco, about 25% of them. Check Yachtworld.com to get sense of the prices for these boats. Once you get over 50ft and less than 7 years old, a good boat is going to push $1M. You look at a 5 year old 65' boat and you are pushing $2M. Of course, it can be won with a 35' 1983 Bertram that goes for $125K. Everyone is there to win.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

500,000 or 1m.. Still a nice boat.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Blowing major smoke dude. That would be a $9M entry pot NOT including calcutta.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Total entry fees will be $450K to $500K, then the calcutta money. They don't payout 100% of the entry fees, usually about $100K to $150K of the entry fee money makes it to the payout. Cost of the tourney eats quite a bit. There will also be a captain and mates pot that collects another $50K usually. I think the highest total pot for Poco was about $750K.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

The Flag is correct...Best tournamnet we have on the third coast...


----------



## bandolera (Oct 13, 2004)

*Entry Fee*

Entry Fee is $1500 for each boat, after that they have the calcutta where they auction off the boat. During the calcutta you can purchase the rest of your boat for whatever the bid ends at or you can let someone else own the boat. However after the calcutta is finished you can purchaase back half of you boat for another 1000 or 1500 bucks.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Fished it last year. We split everything 4 ways including entry fees, calcutta, gas, bait, ice, and food. Total per person was about 3K.


----------



## gibbsb (Oct 24, 2004)

There was a Viking 61 moored at St. Christopher's last week waiting for Poco. I'm sure that boat is well over a million. I had an invite this year to go on a Bertram 46 but a bad cold and a trailer under my boat that needs my attention before heading to POC next weekend that forced me to say "No". I've been kicking myself all week, but I know I made the right decision. Maybe next year!

Regards,

Capt. Barry


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

It has been 15 years since I fished in it but the entry fees were and sounds like still are $1500 which guarantees 1/2 of whatever place/money you win. The second half is auctioned off which is done on Wed. night. This is where costs change quite a bit from one boat to the next. Our boat was a small 30ft. twin diesel and got relatively good fuel mileage all things being considered. It was cost us total expenses for the weekend including calcutta, capt. & mate pots $5500-$6000. There was a 65ft. custom Donzi that according to the capt. burned 500 gallons of diesel from the Galv. jetties to POC. A boat like that could very well be auctioned off to the sky. Highest I ever saw one auctioned off for was $30,000. It's was always a double edged sword to talk about how many blues you had caught during the season up to that point because it would cost you big during POCO. Total pot is usually in the $600-700K range but with oil prices they way they are this could be a record year. They used to pay out the top 4 places, and then switched to the top 8.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

"There was a Viking 61 moored at St. Christopher's last week waiting for Poco. I'm sure that boat is well over a million."

BROKEN TACKLE
New Iberia, LA.

Nice rig, nice folks.

2.5 million plus. Kinda kicks the average up a little.

New Viking 61...$2.5 million
Offshore tackle...$200,000
2500 gallons of Diesel fuel...$8,000
Having enough money to buy all of the above...PRICELESS!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

150k or 1m = wish I had one.  I have a total of 30k invested in mine with new motors


----------



## BigMikes809 (Oct 23, 2005)

As an insider I know that sometimes the same rod with different name can be a huge mark up. My chair rods from Australia can cost about 2,500.00 but the same rod with a bigger name on it is 4,500.00 and as I have seen from different threads on other boards way better because of one reason or another. It's a sticker a two thousand dollar sticker.
The same thing with reels bought from the big name 2,000.00 from me or Islander tackle (who I always hear great things about) 1,200.00
Crazy stuff. The team I sponsor in New Jersey told me they have a full time cook on their tourney boat and two captains. 
sometimes these big teams don't care as much about what it cost as much as how much they say it cost.
Some of these guy never enjoy just fishing it's all about winning. Fishing for me is fun and since I haven't done it in so long it's still fun to just think and remember fishing. That kind of money means a level of more then trying to be good it's win or get fired. 
Sometimes I take my little zebra rod and beat to **** 12 international and just go after fish there is no way I should catch.
Most of you guy on any given day could go out and catch more fish in your little center counsels then a a lot of guys that own big gold platers. The equipment does not make the real fisherman.
BigMike


----------



## sly (Aug 16, 2005)

*poco*

if you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## POCMako (Jul 26, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the kind words Misty Dawn-close on the #"s!! we will be their til the weekend or next -poco is a great event lots of great folks! it's funny to read the rumor's about the $ on entry and pay out-we won tuna and got a rod/reel and plaque!!


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is the talley sheet for the 1985 Poco. As you can see, the price varies quite a bit among boats. Total was only $400,000, plus entry and captains and mates pots.

http://72.41.69.75/pocobueno1985calcuttapg1.jpg

http://72.41.69.75/pocobueno1985calcuttapg2.jpg


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hey TScar. what boat were you fishing on then. I fished on the 36ft. Topaz - "Escapade" owned by Rudy Kleimann. It's number 19 on the list. That tally sheet brings back many memories.


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Annie Fannie, #3


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

I was lucky enough to fish on a few of them, though:

Heavy Duty
Sukeba
Ann's Dream
Half Breed
Condor
Wahoo

And a few more. Actually, I think I was mate on Wahoo in '85.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

That is some cool history!


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

I was too young to fish at the time, but my dad did on the blue dog #99, a 65 Halters. I would like to have seen '86 b/c I went out that year on the blue dog, a new 48 Graves.

Kenny Milne


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I don't remember exactly which year it was but one year when we did the shotgun start from the base of the big jetties at 4 am I was sitting in the fighting chair and everybody gunned it. The Wildcatter was the boat directly behind us. One of the transmissions in our boat slipped out of gear somehow. Basically everybody is watching the prop wash and wake and it's done in unison. All I remember was seeing the bow pulpit of the Wildcatter swipe about 4-5ft. above our transom and the only thing that saved us from having the Wildcatter in our boat was his bow hit the wake from our boat and the captain was doing everything he could to turn the same direction which pushed him off to the side. Needless to say I thought we were history. We never did figure out why that transmission slipped because we never had a problem with it the rest of the weekend. God was looking out for us though. We had many good times down there and I think about it every year.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

tscarborough - you fished on the Wahoo? This is Bill's son, Chris...boat is sitting at Fox Yachts right now for sale in Port A.


----------

